# Meine neue Seite



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. März 2007)

Hi.

Und zwar bin ich gerade dabei eine neue Internetseite zu erstellen.

*www.sonnenbarsche.info*


Inhaltlich gibt die Seite noch nicht soo viel her. Deshalb frage ich mal hier, was man noch alles mit einbringen kann. Aber vergesst nicht, es ist eine Seite über __ Sonnenbarsche und sie befindet sich noch im Aufbau!

Wer übrigens die ein oder andere Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Sonnenbarschen hat und einen Beitrag verfassen möchte, kann sich ruhig melden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*


----------



## Uli (22. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*

hallo sachiel,
evtl. liegt daran das der entscheidene link auf deiner seite fehlt 
gruß uli


----------



## Joachim (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*

Hallo Mirko,

hm, sieht vom Design her schon ganz gut aus - ein Impressum solltest du vielleicht noch hinzufügen.Und Bilder zu den Gattungen/Arten wären auch nett.

Achja, und "natürlich" unter Links nen Link zu diesem wunderschönen Forum hier... 

Edit: Hast du nen eigenen Server?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*

Hi.

Wenn ihr mich alle so nett darum bittet, werde ich das Forum natürlich verlinken.  


Ein Impressum kommt noch. Bilder und wenigstens eine kleine Beschreibung zu den jeweiligen Arten kommen auch noch. Da ich aber nur Bilder von den Arten habe die ich pflege, muss ich mich anderweitig umschauen. Bin aber schon am suchen und um Erlaubnis fragen.
Also wer Bilder hat, kann sich melden.




> Edit: Hast du nen eigenen Server?


 Hmmm, ich hab son Basispacket von T-Online, mit so einem Designassistenten und Dateimanager zum Dateien hochladen, die ich dann auf einen (T-Online)-Server hochlade. Ob das aber mein Server ist, weiß ich gar nicht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*



> .....ein Impressum solltest du vielleicht noch hinzufügen.


 Ist das in Ordung so oder fehlt das noch was?


----------



## Thorsten (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*

Impressum ist OK.

Würde allerdings überlegen, ob die Tele-Nummer auch rein soll.

Gibt genügend Dusel, die sowas ausnutzen.

Name, Anschrift und E-Mailadresse reichen eigentlich.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*

Hi Thorsten.

Ja stimmt eigentlich, ist vielleicht besser ohne. Habs mal geändert.

Wenn mich wirklich unbedingt jemand anrufen will, muss er halt fragen.


----------



## Joachim (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*

Einen hab ich noch: Ein Haftungsausschluss für LInks auf deiner Seite sollte nicht fehlen. 

Server:
Nee, so wie du es sagts bist du "nur"  einer von ein paar hundert Usern auf einem Telekom-Server. Für den Anfang immer i.O.. Später kann man ja immer was größeres suchen, falls es jemals nötig wird.

Impressum:
Gebe Thorsten Recht - upps, hab ich das grad geschrieben?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*

Hi Joachim.

Danke für den Hinweis. 

So, habs noch mal geändert.

Ist es so besser?


----------



## Thorsten (30. März 2007)

*AW: Meine neue Seite*

 ...bin zwar nicht Joachim, aber so ist´s gut.


----------

